# Couldn't Sleep Last Night



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i was up last night and walked out to the shop to kill some time. 
30/30 casings and whitetail antler.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice; good work !
LL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice job Robert. Those are some good looking pens.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful cutting and fitting on the antler/casing tops, Robert.. That would be out of my 'pay-grade'...

Great looking work...jd


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice.....


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You ought to lose more sleep more often, slick pens.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Killer Pens RA!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Classic pens! Very nice work....must be nice to work at night. gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the Kind words!! Hope to knock out some more by this weekend..

Classic pens! Very nice work....must be nice to work at night. gb 
I do love livin out in the country!! Turn up the stereo and get busy..


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Thank you for the Kind words!!
> 
> See!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I told you these guys were just being nice!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!! I can email yo the pics if you can not see em, they work fine for me?? Must be Reel Bender to Computer interface error!! LOL



Reel Bender said:


> Robert A. said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the Kind words!!
> ...


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I see's them this afternoon, but this morning it no workie!!!

Nice looking pens. I've got some antler but have not tried yet. When I do I think I will add some stabilized wood to it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

If you need some more antler let me know!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

will do!!


----------

